# Happy with your profits?



## Axiory (4 September 2012)

Are you satisfied with your Forex earnings?

Are you earning more or less than you were expecting to before you started trading? 

Kind regards,

Jeff


----------



## TulipFX (4 September 2012)

The markets have been slow for a little while. Now that the northern hemisphere summer holidays are over the markets (hopefully) will start moving and provide more opportunities.


----------



## OGRooney (5 September 2012)

I get out too early and rely on trailing stops too much, I'm too keen to get the profit into my balance and it leads to reduced profits in the long run.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 September 2012)

Axiory said:


> Are you satisfied with your Forex earnings?
> 
> Are you earning more or less than you were expecting to before you started trading?
> 
> ...




what r u selling?


----------



## cogs (8 September 2012)

Tis a bit obvious, but appears already advertised when you google the user name.

Every man and his dogs dog is setting up as a forex broker today, all have the same story to tell 'group of individuals dissatisfied with brokers yada, yada, yada'. All are London based with the same goal in mind.

A tad synical yeah, but until it's globally regulated there will be nothing new, even with their advertising approaches.


----------



## FinemoreInvesmen (16 September 2012)

I'm glad the boring old summer doldrums have past us. Looking to continue to deliver strong low risk long term growth for our clients.

Last week was a fun week after Uncle Ben stepped in. How did everyone else find it?


----------



## expertadvisor1 (28 July 2013)

Yes, I am very happy with my profit which I am earning through Forex Trading. My EAs Robot is exactly what you need. Its Robot opens positions 24/5 with no time limit. Its Robot analyses market dynamics without having to take account and it is a profitable and entirely automatic. There are 4 leading Robots which are running on 8 live and 9 demo accounts including live account of $3,000 and all accounts are verified by Myfxbook.


----------



## skc (28 July 2013)

expertadvisor1 said:


> Yes, I am very happy with my profit which I am earning through Forex Trading. My EAs Robot is exactly what you need. Its Robot opens positions 24/5 with no time limit. Its Robot analyses market dynamics without having to take account and it is a profitable and entirely automatic. There are 4 leading Robots which are running on 8 live and 9 demo accounts including live account of $3,000 and all accounts are verified by Myfxbook.




An ad within another ad. Genius!


----------



## CanOz (28 July 2013)

expertadvisor1 said:


> Yes, I am very happy with my profit which I am earning through Forex Trading. My EAs Robot is exactly what you need. Its Robot opens positions 24/5 with no time limit. Its Robot analyses market dynamics without having to take account and it is a profitable and entirely automatic. There are 4 leading Robots which are running on 8 live and 9 demo accounts including live account of $3,000 and all accounts are verified by Myfxbook.




This is cool, can you post an audited statement of the real results of your trading account as well as back tested stats?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 July 2013)

expertadvisor1 said:


> Yes, I am very happy with my profit which I am earning through Forex Trading. My EAs Robot is exactly what you need. Its Robot opens positions 24/5 with no time limit. Its Robot analyses market dynamics without having to take account and it is a profitable and entirely automatic. There are 4 leading Robots which are running on 8 live and 9 demo accounts including live account of $3,000 and all accounts are verified by Myfxbook.




Expertadvisor1, please be aware that the promotion of products or services in posts here at ASF is not permitted.

See this thread for further details: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9574


----------

